# Edits ncci vs mckesson



## jennburgel (Feb 4, 2013)

Can anyone enlighten me on the difference between the 2.  I've never heard of mckesson edit?


----------



## btadlock1 (Feb 5, 2013)

jennburgel said:


> Can anyone enlighten me on the difference between the 2.  I've never heard of mckesson edit?



McKesson (sort of) bases their edits off of NCCI, but make no mistake - they're custom edits, often with their own rationale - and it doesn't always make sense (See: https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=62890).

They are a major billing/software/consulting company, and they make the claims scrubbing software for most major payors. You can appeal claims that deny for McKesson edits (Again, see the reference above), but not with NCCI edits. Make sense?


----------

